# : , , ?

## Uksus

,           ,  ,  /       .
   ? ? ?     ?   ?  ..

----------


## Olio

,    '   ))) , ,  ,      KOMMERLING (   ,    ),   Rehau ( ,    ,    ,    ),    (,  )     "䳺", ' ,     :     ,

----------


## Mihey

2    )     20%     ,  ,  
 0668789757

----------


## Olio

> 20%

     ?  ?)))

----------


## Gonosuke

,  ( )  2-,    3- : 
. 
.      
 ,     .    .       (   ),    .....    .  
  .

----------


## Mihey

> ?  ?)))

          ....       ,

----------


## Sky

ontar.com.ua  .      (  ,  -).        º.     100 -    ,   
,      .

----------


## Mihey

....

----------

> ,     .    .

  100%
95%   (  ) -   ,  95%   ( ) -    (     , , )...
 2005     (  5  9001400 + 5  + 5 ) -       %  10-15
     ( Schüco).   ,   ,  . 
    Mihey  Sky -        (    "" -  ""    ).    5  "" :))   ))

----------


## Uksus

> ,  ( )  2-,    3- :
> . 
> .

      ,    

> ,     .    .       (   ),    .....    .

        ,    .     ,                .  

> .

    -?  *Mihey*,    ?

----------


## Mihey

> ,    .     ,                .

  .

----------


## Uksus

Schüco -     ?

----------


## Mihey

???
  .

----------


## Uksus

*Mihey*,      ( )

----------


## Mihey

))   ....      
      30 ....   .

----------


## Uksus

? ³  ?    ? ³    ?

----------


## Olio

"" ( '  ̲),

----------


## Mihey

> ? ³  ?    ? ³    ?

  ,  ,    -,   )     ,        
   4    "",         ....

----------

> Schüco -     ?

      ,  "  " - , .
 -  ,    ,     ,      .
      -     .     " " -   ,  "    ".    .

----------


## Mihey

,     ,  .

----------


## Sky

-    .    ,     .      . ̳       . ,    .  -     .  -    ,      (,      )   . ϳ       .     - .      '.

----------


## Mihey

..  )))

----------


## Uksus

?      ,    -.    ,     ,       -   .  ,   .
      .

----------


## Sky

*Uksus*,       ,  .        :
1)    (   );
2)     ;
3)        ( ,   );
4)    (, ,  );
5)   .

----------


## Mihey

,  ,      ,    .   !

----------


## Olio

> 

      :    ( 15  ) -   !             +   :))

----------


## Mihey

> :    ( 15  ) -   !             +   :))

  )     ,   )   ...

----------


## Sky

*Mihey*,      -     ?   ,     ,     ,         ,        .     ,    ,   .

----------


## Mihey

5

----------


## Sky

> 5

     ?

----------


## Mihey

..... 
  5    -, 
.: 0532-56-95-40; 067-443-7473

----------


## Def

Rehau.   .  "" ,    .     !
  ,   .
 ,     ,   .     -.  .

----------


## Sky

*Mihey*,    .    ,       . *Def*,  : " - "

----------


## Def

*Def*,  : " - " [/QUOTE] 
 . ...     .

----------


## Gonosuke

-  ...     ...

----------


## Alex_Tee_

,   ,    ...

    (...)

----------


## sharasha

*Alex_Tee_*, ,   .                 .
        !

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> *Alex_Tee_*, ,   .                 .
>         !

              , ....
     ,       ...

----------


## Def

,     ,     .   .    ,  .   

> ...

    ...  ,  ,   ,   .......

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ,     ,     .   .    ,  .

    ?

----------


## Def

> ?

    .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> .

      ,      69   ,    ,      .
  ,         ,       .

----------


## Def

.
    , .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> .
>     , .

      ()      ,        ,         
    ,       
         - (        ,    ).

----------


## Def

,  REHAU .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ,  REHAU .

    #@,   .   .
          .
   ,    (   )   .         ,   .

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,  REHAU .

    5 +

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> 5 +

      Def  ,

----------


## Sky

,    ,     ""     .

----------


## Enter



----------


## laithemmer

,        .       ,     .  
   ,   . ?   ? **,    .      . ³    ?   
..   ,   ,   .

----------


## Mihey

*laithemmer*,    ( )     )

----------


## Enter

-.
: , 54, . 109, 110, 111
(0532) 501177, 502112, 502111, 501534
   REHAU. 
  "㳿",        ISO 9001        :        -.

----------


## Olio

> ,    .      . ³    ?

  ,    )))        (?)

----------


## Sky

-   ,     70.   

> (?)

    ,   ))

----------


## olegppk

60,         http://www.poltavaforum.com/kidalovo...tml#post218040

----------


## 23q

EFplast.    - 5   + +. aluplast  kbe  ,   ,  .   kbe  7!!!!!!!!!        ,      .    . 
   -    EFplast.   ?

----------


## laithemmer

*23q*,      EFplast  kbe?

----------


## Granad

.    .   .

----------


## Enter



----------


## Granad

?

----------


## Enter

> ?

  ,    -.      ,    ,    -...

----------


## Sky



----------


## Granad

"" ?   .

----------


## Merry Corpse

.     ? ))

----------


## Mihey

*Merry Corpse*,   .      ,   . ,  ,

----------


## Merry Corpse

> "" ?   .

      .   .   ,      . 
p.s.        .

----------


## 23q

-              7

----------

-      .     .    ...

----------


## Merry Corpse

> -              7

      ,  ,     (    2 ),         .

----------


## Mihey

2 ,    ,    ?

----------


## Condor

066 8343908 .       ,    .       ,   VDS,         \.      ,    ,              3-4.

----------


## froguz

*Mihey*, -.       .      .   .     . ,     .
 ,   ,   .    ,        90%  ,   .
   ,    .     ,         .   . 
   . , .  :   ,   .  4500-4800   .      .     .   20  ( ,   ).        - 7200 . 
  ,         ,   ,       .     .   .

----------


## 23q

,   -  .   +,  ,      " -".   .

----------


## froguz

> ,   -  .   +,  ,      " -".   .

       .  ,            ,    .         140*100  .

----------


## andy

> *Mihey*, -.       .      .   .     . ,     .
>  ,   ,   .    ,        90%  ,   .
>    ,    .     ,         .   . 
>    . , .  :   ,   . * 4500-4800  * .      .     .   20  ( ,   ).        - 7200 . 
>   ,         ,   ,       .     .   .

          5 ?

----------


## froguz

> 5 ?

    ?       .
         4 .   5   - 3 , 2 .
 2009-2010   .    ,    .

----------


## Sky

*Mihey*,  "",   ,    .    .

----------


## andy

> ?       .
>          4 .   5   - 3 , 2 .
>  2009-2010   .    ,    .

  ...
   ,    ,   5

----------

.     ,  - .     .     .    ,  ,    .

----------


## froguz

.   ,      - .   - .

----------

.     - ( ,      ).     (60*80),      .     -     .  - - .

----------


## Sky

> .  - - .

   ...

----------

...

----------


## lubny

- -   ,    !!!

----------


## Brest

?  -     .  .

----------


## 1983

,              .           (  )   .     ,  3    ...     ...    ,       !!!     ,      !   (0971357845,0955368969). !!!

----------


## mismouse

, !
, ,    .
  ,     ?

----------

> , !
> , ,    .
>   ,     ?

  http://almi.in.ua/glavnaja.html     ,    ,   ,    .

----------


## Sir_2006

-  ,      ,   .          "  ",   . ,   ,  ,  ,  -      ,    ,     .         -  .    . ,   . -  14    ,     ,   ,         (  ),      ( )  ..   14   
   iPad  Tapatalk

----------

